

Show HN: GPS Heatmap Generator - Dachande663
http://www.gpsheatmaps.com/

======
Dachande663
At the end of last year I created a visualization of 500 miles of running in
2014[1] and posted it to a few sites. A lot of people were interested and
wanted to make their own but the code was... not good.

So I decided to turn it into a mini-app that anyone could use. At the moment
this is barebones MVP. Just raw GPX/TCX upload, no error handling or syncing
with third parties etc. It's all client-side JavaScript, using Angular, File
Reader and canvas.

[1]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/dachande663/15965476529/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/dachande663/15965476529/)

